# Chissà da cosa dipende



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

La scorsa estate era l’estate dei ragni ovunque.
L’estate prima dei mosconi.
L’estate prima ancora delle zanzare.
Questanno zanzare poche essendoci poca acqua, in compenso ho la casa piena di mosche della merda, quelle verdi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La scorsa estate era l’estate dei ragni ovunque.
> L’estate prima dei mosconi.
> L’estate prima ancora delle zanzare.
> Questanno zanzare poche essendoci poca acqua, in compenso ho la casa piena di mosche della merda, quelle verdi.


Quelle verdi vengono anche dalla decomposizione dell'umido


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

Ho zanzariere ovunque e se entra una mosca ha vita molto breve. Il più piccolo dei cagnetti la vivisezionerebbe in tempo zero


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelle verdi vengono anche dalla decomposizione dell'umido


mi sa che mi sto decomponendo io, altro che umido.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

Le mosche verdi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Io sono ancora ferma ai ragni ovunque...,


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sto decomponendo io, altro che umido.


Sempre umido sei, a meno che tu non ti sia rifatto e in quel caso vai nella plastica


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La scorsa estate era l’estate dei ragni ovunque.
> L’estate prima dei mosconi.
> L’estate prima ancora delle zanzare.
> Questanno zanzare poche essendoci poca acqua, in compenso ho la casa piena di mosche della merda, quelle verdi.


Ora che ci penso, a me è capitato un giorno ed era il contenitore di polistirolo della carne e del pesce.
Nonostante li avessi lavati sotto il sole avevano fatto le larve. Uscivano dal sacco della plastica.

Io ho un botto di zanzare


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

io sto in campagna, qui ci sono tutti, tutti insieme


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sto in campagna, qui ci sono tutti, tutti insieme


Fanno i festini tutti insieme


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2022)

Ringraziamo gli agricoltori e la produzione di biogas, i compostori sono l'ambiente ideale per la prolificazione delle mosche.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2022)

Locuste, ragni, cimici, coccinelle, vespe alle finestre, e tante, tante formiche.  Vespe e formiche sono una lotta ogni anno. Le locuste (o meglio le loro cacche) una decina di anni fa furono oggetto di una dotta disquisizione da parte dei deratizzatori,  che pur di rifilarci trappole per topi elusero la mia ipotesi che di cavallette molto cresciute si potesse trattare, sostenendo la tesi dei topi per giunta di discreta dimensione.  Topi catturati zero, in compenso un giorno vidi una di quelle locuste evacuare....
Ho anche ricci, un anno ci sono stati perfino conigli selvatici, e poi corvi, merli (che beccano le cose che disordinatamente coltivo ), lucertole, gatti più o meno di passaggio, e qualcosa senz'altro dimentico, tipo Noè con l'Arca .

Ah: ovviamente le zanzare, me ne è appena passata avanti una che si voleva posare sul telefono  . Ho le zanzariere alle finestre ma non le uso mai . In compenso ho trovato un metodo infallibile per non averle in camera quando dormo: lascio tutto buio fuorché in bagno, li luce accesa a manetta per mezz'ora . Quando è il momento di andare a letto spengo la luce, chiudo la porta, e le lascio a riposare nel cesso


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Locuste, ragni, cimici, coccinelle, vespe alle finestre, e tante, tante formiche.  Vespe e formiche sono una lotta ogni anno. Le locuste (o meglio le loro cacche) una decina di anni fa furono oggetto di una dotta disquisizione da parte dei deratizzatori,  che pur di rifilarci trappole per topi elusero la mia ipotesi che di cavallette molto cresciute si potesse trattare, sostenendo la tesi dei topi per giunta di discreta dimensione.  Topi catturati zero, in compenso un giorno vidi una di quelle locuste evacuare....
> Ho anche ricci, un anno ci sono stati perfino conigli selvatici, e poi corvi, merli (che beccano le cose che disordinatamente coltivo ), lucertole, gatti più o meno di passaggio, e qualcosa senz'altro dimentico, tipo Noè con l'Arca .
> 
> Ah: ovviamente le zanzare, me ne è appena passata avanti una che si voleva posare sul telefono  . Ho le zanzariere alle finestre ma non le uso mai . In compenso ho trovato un metodo infallibile per non averle in camera quando dormo: lascio tutto buio fuorché in bagno, li luce accesa a manetta per mezz'ora . Quando è il momento di andare a letto spengo la luce, chiudo la porta, e le lascio a riposare nel cesso


Ma dove vivi?  hai intorno più animali di me che sto in campagna


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove vivi?  hai intorno più animali di me che sto in campagna


Sono una cittadina periferica


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono una cittadina periferica


per le formiche ho un prodotto fantastico... trovato su amazon, avevo delle formiche su un lato del portico, sparite
le zanzariere però usale se le hai  io aspetto che me ne riportino una da un mese sto bestemmiando perchè mi entra in casa di tutto


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per le formiche ho un prodotto fantastico... trovato su amazon, avevo delle formiche su un lato del portico, sparite
> le zanzariere però usale se le hai  io aspetto che me ne riportino una da un mese sto bestemmiando perchè mi entra in casa di tutto


Le zanzariere mi tolgono l'aria 
Per le formiche, finché stanno all'esterno, non uso nulla 
Tutti gli anni tentano la loro incursione in cucina, ne ho ospitate varie razze  
Ho un metodo infallibile: non appena mi accorgo che passano in esplorazione, le schiaccio.  Entrano in casa, ma dalla casa le loro amiche non le vedono uscire . Un paio di giorni così  (max 3) e cambiano meta. Tutti gli anni


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le zanzariere mi tolgono l'aria
> Per le formiche, finché stanno all'esterno, non uso nulla
> Tutti gli anni tentano la loro incursione in cucina, ne ho ospitate varie razze
> Ho un metodo infallibile: non appena mi accorgo che passano in esplorazione, le schiaccio.  Entrano in casa, ma dalla casa le loro amiche non le vedono uscire . Un paio di giorni così  (max 3) e cambiano meta. Tutti gli anni


lo so che tolgono l'aria, ma non voglio fare da pasto alle zanzare 
le formiche a me erano entrate nel muro  grazie ai lavori a regola d'arte fatti dai muratori  e quella sabbietta le annienta
se stanno fuori possono campare anche per me


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so che tolgono l'aria, ma non voglio fare da pasto alle zanzare
> le formiche a me erano entrate nel muro  grazie ai lavori a regola d'arte fatti dai muratori  e quella sabbietta le annienta
> se stanno fuori possono campare anche per me


sai che le formiche spesso sono nei materiali naturali che i muratori impiegano per fare  l'impasto degli intonaci e  i piani degli appartamenti , con il tempo si svegliano e scava scava escono dove ?
Spesso in prossimità dei tubi d'acqua , sotto le finestre e porte , o nelle crepe dei pavimenti  o intonaci.
IO ho scelto l'ultimo piano e le formiche  ne ho nel bagno  oppure  quelle che salgono dal muro del fabbricato  se il signore , mio amico , non da tutto intorno un prodotto che ne impedisce a lui e ame di avere quelle del giardino , le altre citate prima  mia mogie  spuzza spray e polverina bianca sui davanzali.


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che le formiche spesso sono nei materiali naturali che i muratori impiegano per fare  l'impasto degli intonaci e  i piani degli appartamenti , con il tempo si svegliano e scava scava escono dove ?
> Spesso in prossimità dei tubi d'acqua , sotto le finestre e porte , o nelle crepe dei pavimenti  o intonaci.
> IO ho scelto l'ultimo piano e le formiche  ne ho nel bagno  oppure  quelle che salgono dal muro del fabbricato  se il signore , mio amico , non da tutto intorno un prodotto che ne impedisce a lui e ame di avere quelle del giardino , le altre citate prima  mia mogie  spuzza spray e polverina bianca sui davanzali.


casa mia è una casa di 20 anni, palazzina di 8 appartamenti, piano terra e primo, le formiche sono entrate da un corrugato lasciato aperto in giardino e me le sono ritrovate in cucina, mi uscivano da una presa della corrente
le maledette


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> casa mia è una casa di 20 anni, palazzina di 8 appartamenti, piano terra e primo, le formiche sono entrate da un corrugato lasciato aperto in giardino e me le sono ritrovate in cucina, mi uscivano da una presa della corrente
> le maledette


a me una volta dai termosifoni


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me una volta dai termosifoni


che rabbia... però ho risolto e in casa non le ho viste più 
che poi erano anche formiche strane, sembrava che venissero a fare una passeggiata, una formica da una parte, una dall'altra... non facevano la solita fila ordinata che fanno di solito per il cibo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che rabbia... però ho risolto e in casa non le ho viste più
> che poi erano anche formiche strane, sembrava che venissero a fare una passeggiata, una formica da una parte, una dall'altra... non facevano la solita fila ordinata che fanno di solito per il cibo


quella ordinata me la sono trovata dalla finestra del bagno nel mobiletto della cucina, un anno tornata dalle ferie. Una incazzatura, già era finita la vacanza e non avevo voglia di rientrare ,in più tovo le bastarde dentro ogni contenitore. Buttato via tutto ma proprio tutto


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quella ordinata me la sono trovata dalla finestra del bagno nel mobiletto della cucina, un anno tornata dalle ferie. Una incazzatura, già era finita la vacanza e non avevo voglia di rientrare ,in più tovo le bastarde dentro ogni contenitore. Buttato via tutto ma proprio tutto


li ti viene voglia di avere un lanciafiamme


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> li ti viene voglia di avere un lanciafiamme


la scena era questa, io incazzata nera che sbraitavo dietro le bastarde. Figli e marito dileguati , appena uscivo dalla cucina cazziavo tutti indisitintamente erano di troppo in casa. Formiche + persone non vanno bene durante un'invasione di queste ultime. Non sapevo dove mettere le mani


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la scena era questa, io incazzata nera che sbraitavo dietro le bastarde. Figli e marito dileguati , appena uscivo dalla cucina cazziavo tutti indisitintamente erano di troppo in casa. Formiche + persone non vanno bene durante un'invasione di queste ultime. Non sapevo dove mettere le mani


ah ma ci credo, mio marito ci spruzza lo sgrassatore, povere bestie


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah ma ci credo, mio marito ci spruzza lo sgrassatore, povere bestie


mio marito si dilegua prima delle formiche


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito si dilegua prima delle formiche


ha paura?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Locuste, ragni, cimici, coccinelle, vespe alle finestre, e tante, tante formiche.  Vespe e formiche sono una lotta ogni anno. Le locuste (o meglio le loro cacche) una decina di anni fa furono oggetto di una dotta disquisizione da parte dei deratizzatori,  che pur di rifilarci trappole per topi elusero la mia ipotesi che di cavallette molto cresciute si potesse trattare, sostenendo la tesi dei topi per giunta di discreta dimensione.  Topi catturati zero, in compenso un giorno vidi una di quelle locuste evacuare....
> Ho anche ricci, un anno ci sono stati perfino conigli selvatici, e poi corvi, merli (che beccano le cose che disordinatamente coltivo ), lucertole, gatti più o meno di passaggio, e qualcosa senz'altro dimentico, tipo Noè con l'Arca .
> 
> Ah: ovviamente le zanzare, me ne è appena passata avanti una che si voleva posare sul telefono  . Ho le zanzariere alle finestre ma non le uso mai . In compenso ho trovato un metodo infallibile per non averle in camera quando dormo: lascio tutto buio fuorché in bagno, li luce accesa a manetta per mezz'ora . Quando è il momento di andare a letto spengo la luce, chiudo la porta, e le lascio a riposare nel cesso


E se ti scappa la pipi di notte?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha paura?


scherzi! le teme, poi mi deve aiutare


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

Da anni ho gechi che scorrazzano ma quest'anno sono tantissimi...e non abito al mare e tantomeno al sud
...e i gechi sono bellissimi quindi non mi faccio domande


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Da anni ho gechi che scorrazzano ma quest'anno sono tantissimi...e non abito al mare e tantomeno al sud
> ...e i gechi sono bellissimi quindi non mi faccio domande


i gechi mangiano anche gli insetti


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Gazze, pettirossi, pappagalli, conigli, germani, nutrie.
C'è anche roba piccola, zanzare non mancano.
Credo ci sia posto per tutti.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le mosche verdi


Pensa quella che si era innamorata!


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che rabbia... però ho risolto e in casa non le ho viste più
> che poi erano anche formiche strane, sembrava che venissero a fare una passeggiata, una formica da una parte, una dall'altra... non facevano la solita fila ordinata che fanno di solito per il cibo


esploratrici?


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> esploratrici?


Ma che ne so 
So solo che sono morte tutte quelle schifose bastarde 
In giardino possono fare quello che vogliono 
In casa mia no


----------



## Vera (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Da anni ho gechi che scorrazzano ma quest'anno sono tantissimi...e non abito al mare e tantomeno al sud
> ...e i gechi sono bellissimi quindi non mi faccio domande


Anch'io ho i gechi  Ormai li ho adottato. Hanno la loro postazione sulla parere della veranda.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che ne so
> So solo che sono morte tutte quelle schifose bastarde
> In giardino possono fare quello che vogliono
> In casa mia no


Di solito fan così quando fanno il nido, e inizi a trovarne morte con le ali. 
Son tremende sì


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se ti scappa la pipi di notte?


Si va nell'altro bagno


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito si dilegua prima delle formiche


io invece al mare  avendole viste spruzzavo sotto il telaio della porte  , erano quelle alate  che stavo cambiando o cercato una nuova casa , le trovavo tutto intorno alla luce dell'abatjour in camera da letto .
Ho fatto una strage i primi giorni poi non si sono viste più , in più ho spruzzato dove mancavano le zanzariere un prodotto che tiene lontane per 4 ore  insetti e zanzare


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io invece al mare  avendole viste spruzzavo sotto il telaio della porte  , erano quelle alate  che stavo cambiando o cercato una nuova casa , le trovavo tutto intorno alla luce dell'abatjour in camera da letto .
> Ho fatto una strage i primi giorni poi non si sono viste più , in più ho spruzzato dove mancavano le zanzariere un prodotto che tiene lontane per 4 ore  insetti e zanzare


Olo, oggi anche le lucertole


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

gechi e lucertole  le ho trovate al mare  , in casa qualche geco  ma prontamente .......... mi fanno schifo


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> gechi e lucertole  le ho trovate al mare  , in casa qualche geco  ma prontamente .......... mi fanno schifo


Io adoro i gechi!!! Se entrano in casa li prendo in mano e li porto tranquillamente fuori...mi stanno simpatici...mangiano quelle stronze di zanzare


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io adoro i gechi!!! Se entrano in casa li prendo in mano e li porto tranquillamente fuori...mi stanno simpatici...mangiano quelle stronze di zanzare


Ah, se è per questo io piglio tranquillissimamente in mano anche le lucertole! Ogni tanto capita che me ne entri in casa qualcuna


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, se è per questo io piglio tranquillissimamente in mano anche le lucertole! Ogni tanto capita che me ne entri in casa qualcuna


E si fanno prendere? Io non sono mai riuscita a prenderle, scappano


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E si fanno prendere? Io non sono mai riuscita a prenderle, scappano


In casa, se finiscono in qualche angolo, é relativamente semplice  . Il brutto è se si infilano sotto qualche mobile, o al divano.... mi spiace perché il loro habitat é altrove, ho sempre paura di trovarmele secche.... cosa che capita qualdo mi si infilano nei vasi che uso per coltivare all'esterno, loro entrano è poi non riescono a uscire.... A volte le trovo vive e le Salvo, a volte.... secche proprio


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, se è per questo io piglio tranquillissimamente in mano anche le lucertole! Ogni tanto capita che me ne entri in casa qualcuna


Occhio alla coda che ti resta in mano


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Occhio alla coda che ti resta in mano


Le prendo da sotto, ho paurissima di staccargliela!  Però ogni tanto nei miei vasoni ho trovato degli scheletrini


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io adoro i gechi!!! Se entrano in casa li prendo in mano e li porto tranquillamente fuori...mi stanno simpatici...mangiano quelle stronze di zanzare


Sulla brace non sono male, li adoro anch’io. Sono simili alle rane. Anni fa ne feci una scorpacciata.


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le prendo da sotto, ho paurissima di staccargliela!  Però ogni tanto nei miei vasoni ho trovato degli scheletrini


Io ne tolsi una di bocca al cane  poi la misi sl sole e dopo un po’ si riprese


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

... Io acchiappo anche le locuste, quando ne trovo in giro (finito il tempo dell'invasione, ogni tanto comunque qualcuna gira ancora per l'interno è dintorni   ). Rigorosamente per la collottola: non faccio loro del male, ed evito che mi mordano (hanno "pinze" sulla bocca non indifferenti  ).
Ragazzi, quando proprio non sapete che cazzo fare, e mi date una mano a disinfestare casa dall'ira di Dio che mi trovo, fatemi un fischio!


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ne tolsi una di bocca al cane  poi la misi sl sole e dopo un po’ si riprese


Io dai gatti ogni tanto.  Me li trovo che ci giocano....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Io acchiappo anche le locuste, quando ne trovo in giro (finito il tempo dell'invasione, ogni tanto comunque qualcuna gira ancora per l'interno è dintorni   ). Rigorosamente per la collottola: non faccio loro del male, ed evito che mi mordano (hanno "pinze" sulla bocca non indifferenti  ).
> Ragazzi, quando proprio non sapete che cazzo fare, e mi date una mano a disinfestare casa dall'ira di Dio che mi trovo, fatemi un fischio!


Le locuste è meglio non preservarle.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le locuste è meglio non preservarle.


Non riuscirei a schiacciarle in ogni caso


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riuscirei a schiacciarle in ogni caso


Capisco. Ma una volta catturate ....via nel wC


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma una volta catturate ....via nel wC


Nono.... sono lunghe quanto la mia mano, non sono cavallettine.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono.... sono lunghe quanto la mia mano, non sono cavallettine.


Hai detto locuste  Sono molto dannose.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto locuste  Sono molto dannose.


Si ma non è che restano inerti mentre le ho in mano. Altro che wc: sono fortissime, salterebbero fuori, hanno anche le ali.


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io adoro i gechi!!! Se entrano in casa li prendo in mano e li porto tranquillamente fuori...mi stanno simpatici...mangiano quelle stronze di zanzare


cosi anche mio figlio io non posso  mi bloccano quindi procedo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Io acchiappo anche le locuste, quando ne trovo in giro (finito il tempo dell'invasione, ogni tanto comunque qualcuna gira ancora per l'interno è dintorni   ). Rigorosamente per la collottola: non faccio loro del male, ed evito che mi mordano (hanno "pinze" sulla bocca non indifferenti  ).
> Ragazzi, quando proprio non sapete che cazzo fare, e mi date una mano a disinfestare casa dall'ira di Dio che mi trovo, fatemi un fischio!


Che impressione, anche io ne trovo qualcuna, sono dure, non si riesce ad ammazzarle. 
Si mangiano tutte le foglie


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla brace non sono male, li adoro anch’io. Sono simili alle rane. Anni fa ne feci una scorpacciata.


Non in Italia...giusto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non in Italia...giusto?


o Circe ,tu hai cambiato avatar dopo che @Ulisse ti ha dato della smorta?


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o Circe ,tu hai cambiato avatar dopo che @Ulisse ti ha dato della smorta?


e certo...anche @Brunetta mi ha detto che ero smorta...ho messo un'immagine un po' più in salute...non dirmi che a te piaceva più l'altra....


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e certo...anche @Brunetta mi ha detto che ero smorta...ho messo un'immagine un po' più in salute...non dirmi che a te piaceva più l'altra....


è il ditino che mi lascia perplessa. Sta a significare zitti e muti, decido io o tenete il segreto?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non in Italia...giusto?


A San Genesio per l'esattezza.


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla brace non sono male, li adoro anch’io. Sono simili alle rane. Anni fa ne feci una scorpacciata.


una mia prof ha mangiato il riccio


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è il ditino che mi lascia perplessa. Sta a significare zitti e muti, decido io o tenete il segreto?


é un po' un non mi rompete le balle...che spesso mi rappresenta



Pincopallino ha detto:


> A San Genesio per l'esattezza.


te l'ho chiesto perché in Italia il geco è una specie protetta...



omicron ha detto:


> una mia prof ha mangiato il riccio


non ce la farei mai....mi stanno troppo simpatici...
Omi giusto te...sabato sera ti ho pensata...mi sono mangiata una tartare di carne che era la fine del mondo...e un mio amico mi ha fatto assaggiare le alici "alla povera"...mamma che bellezza...e ti ho immaginata che vomitavi


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o Circe ,tu hai cambiato avatar dopo che @Ulisse ti ha dato della smorta?





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e certo


il solito comportamento accondiscendente che noto, in tutte, quando vado via 
questa volta però ci ha messo un bel po' di anni 
perdo colpi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il solito comportamento accondiscendente che noto, in tutte, quando vado via
> questa volta però ci ha messo un bel po' di anni
> perdo colpi.


sono stata un pò impegnata...sai com'è...ora sono tutta tua


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non ce la farei mai....mi stanno troppo simpatici...
> Omi giusto te...sabato sera ti ho pensata...mi sono mangiata una tartare di carne che era la fine del mondo...e un mio amico mi ha fatto assaggiare le alici "alla povera"...mamma che bellezza...e ti ho immaginata che vomitavi


Le alici alla povera le mangio però


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il solito comportamento accondiscendente che noto, in tutte, quando vado via
> questa volta però ci ha messo un bel po' di anni
> perdo colpi.


dove vai per l'esatezza


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le alici alla povera le mangio però


erano buonissime!!! poi mangiate vista mare...serata top


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove vai per l'esatezza


dove mi accolgono


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dove mi accolgono


Immigrato?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Immigrato?


no,
in visita di piacere


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> te l'ho chiesto perché in Italia il geco è una specie protetta...


Anche col rosso ci si dovrebbe fermare...e invece mi sono rimasti 6 punti sulla patente.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia prof ha mangiato il riccio


Io mi mangio qualunque cosa si può muovere in autonomia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche col rosso ci si dovrebbe fermare...e invece mi sono rimasti 6 punti sulla patente.


Più che altro bisognerebbe fermarsi per evitare che qualcuno ci venga addosso


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche col rosso ci si dovrebbe fermare...e invece mi sono rimasti 6 punti sulla patente.


a me ne hanno tolti 5 perchè ero al cellulare  io che al telefono non rispondo mai



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io mi mangio qualunque cosa si può muovere in autonomia.


come i cinesi insomma


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe fermarsi per evitare che qualcuno ci venga addosso


Eh...la premura....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me ne hanno tolti 5 perchè ero al cellulare  io che al telefono non rispondo mai
> come i cinesi insomma


Come i cinesi o tutti gli esseri umani che ragionano come me.


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come i cinesi o tutti gli esseri umani che ragionano come me.


beh i cinesi fanno sviluppare il pulcino nell'uovo e poi se lo mangiano a mezzo sviluppo  tralasciando gli scarafaggi


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> beh i cinesi fanno sviluppare il pulcino nell'uovo e poi se lo mangiano a mezzo sviluppo  tralasciando gli scarafaggi


Esperienze che mi mancano ancora ma non escludo in futuro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no,
> in visita di piacere


e cosa hai visto di interessante da chiedere accoglienza


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esperienze che mi mancano ancora ma non escludo in futuro.


se  vai in cina ci sta che te li mangi anche tu, io ho visto i video e ho rischiato di vomitare


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esperienze che mi mancano ancora ma non escludo in futuro.


ma che sei matto!!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se  vai in cina ci sta che te li mangi anche tu, io ho visto i video e ho rischiato di vomitare


Ci sono già stato parecchie volte, ma non ho mai avuto occasione.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e cosa hai visto di interessante da chiedere accoglienza


un posto che mi ricorda Amalfi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> un posto che mi ricorda Amalfi


Non ci sono mai stata


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stata


Bellissima
Ha una insenatura meravigliosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Bellissima
> Ha una insenatura meravigliosa.


Romanticone


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Romanticone


Eh lo sono 
Siamo rimasti in pochi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Eh lo sono
> Siamo rimasti in pochi


Molto pochi, sarai occupato a colmare tutti  questi vuoti


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto pochi, sarai occupato a colmare tutti  questi vuoti


Guarda, non me ne parlare..
Un lavoraccio.
Sono pieno fino a Natale 
Mi rovina il passaparola


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Guarda, non me ne parlare..
> Un lavoraccio.
> Sono pieno fino a Natale
> Mi rovina il passaparola


Immagino con la fama che ti sei fatto visitando tutte quelle insenstu


----------



## Ulisse (11 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Immagino con la fama che ti sei fatto visitando tutte quelle insenstu


beh,
son uno scrupoloso.
la cosa si batte palmo a palmo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> beh,
> son uno scrupoloso.
> la cosa si batte palmo a palmo


Esploratore


----------

